# Your Bigcartel + combined blogs experience



## staybeau (Feb 23, 2011)

Yo,

I was wondering how everybody felt about that bigcartel site and their use of external blogging sites. I personally use 'blogger', but I have never tried any others. Are they're any other benefits. They way I have it set up is just that my "blog" page on my website, just pulls my posts from my blogger blog. No 'comment' options or anything else, Idk how to do anything but just refering to the posts. 


I was wondering if using different external blogs provided different effects for bigcartel use. 


Thanks Everybody


----------



## alois71x (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't know about your header.... ... maybe change it...


----------



## tager01 (Jun 1, 2010)

I also have my blog integrated with my Bigcartel store, but I also added a direct link to my Wordpress blog. I tried to make my blog look alike my website, also there I have a direct tab back to my website.

By the way I have to agree about changing your header, beside that I like your shop design!!!


----------



## bsdclothing (Feb 26, 2011)

I integrated my tumblr into my Big Cartel, but I confess I'm not overly happy with it yet. Its a cool idea, just not all that I would want it to be. I'm workin on some ideas to improve it.

Let me know how things go for you.


----------



## J Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats up Ryan,
I've had Tumblr on my BigCartel and had the same issues. Didn't really give me the look/feel I wanted either in regards to being able to reply, comment etc. Probably best bet would be to just put in a direct link. Just my $0.02. Dig the threads btw...G.L.
-JAM


----------



## staybeau (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess no blogs are integrating too well. Sorry about the header title everybody lmao.

Thanks for the kinds words regarding the show btw. 

I plan on re-modeling early summer and I'll let you know if I end up finding a better way to use the blog feature.

Thanks Again.


----------

